

Ask HN: what is your salary? - boredeasy

So I&#x27;m curious, what is the wage of a typical employee?<p>I will start. I work in finance as a developer and I&#x27;m taking home 200k base + a variable bonus
======
cjbprime
If you're curious, look on Glassdoor. If you just want to brag, post to HN. :)

~~~
boredeasy
I know what most my colleagues make. So when I look on those sites it always
seems low. If I wanted to brag I wouldn't use a throwaway. My father did
finance his whole life, I've been brought up on it. I'm curious what people
make outside my box.

------
Forplax
> "typical employee"

of whom? Where? Doing what?

At least put some semblance of effort in when writing your next bragpost.

~~~
boredeasy
I didnt mean to sound like I was bragging, sorry if it came across like that.
I am considering changing industries and want to know what to expect. I was
asking very broadly intentionally

------
nycdev
80k in NYC. It sucks since I see so little of that (<2k per month) after tax
and rent.

Are you hiring, boredeasy?

~~~
rprospero
If it makes you feel any better, for the last three years, my wife and I saw
<2k per month before tax and rent. I'm moving in a few months to get a better
job. Still won't be making 80k, though.

~~~
nycdev
Crikey :/

Living in NYC as well? Its hard to find a place under about 1700 in remotely
decent commuting distance, in a vaguely safe area that isn't full of roaches.

~~~
rprospero
Thankfully, no. Cost of living in Indiana is quite a bit lower.

------
davidsaint
It depends on the country. I work for 700 usd per month and that's a high
salary where I live.

------
ericb
You will get better data off glassdoor.com, I imagine.

------
epicwon
Junior Developer $41k

